# GTA IV - the lost and the damned upgrade/ add on



## not-bono-ever (Sep 15, 2009)

after 5 months, I finally "won" GTA4 & now feel restless.... 

I have foolishly began to download the addon "the lost & damned"

anyone done this little extra little episode?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 15, 2009)

not-bono-ever said:


> after 5 months, *I finally "won" GTA4 *& now feel restless....
> 
> I have foolishly began to download the addon "the lost & damned"
> 
> anyone done this little extra little episode?



Congrats.
I'm still on the 34% mark but have only had it a few weeks.


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 15, 2009)

not-bono-ever said:


> after 5 months, I finally "won" GTA4 & now feel restless....
> 
> I have foolishly began to download the addon "the lost & damned"
> 
> anyone done this little extra little episode?



I did

Played the first level and went back to finish the main game

After finishing that (it took me 6 months) I was a bit GTA'd out TBH

I may go back and finish TLATD at a later date 

Probably after playing Fallout 3 so won't be till next year


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 17, 2009)

update - its very good...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 24, 2009)

I didn't like it as much as the main game. Never finished it. However, I'm willing to go back and carry on with it though. I'll dl The Ballad of Gay Tony too, that looks cool - I dig the aesthetic.

I just said 'dig'. I'm lacking human contact, please forgive me.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 2, 2009)

finished.

its pretty good if short, with a bit of a storyline and more running amok with weapons - theres a bit of a link to the original GTA4, with the Lost taking and other side to adventures/situations covered in GTA4

gay tony DL next...


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 3, 2009)

and there is another one due out soon


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 7, 2009)

the new one 

http://www.gtagaming.com/news/comments.php?i=1718


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 13, 2009)

Just completed GTA IV.(A few hours ago.)
I thought the main game would be enough for me.
However,i'm already itching for more.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 13, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Just completed GTA IV.(A few hours ago.)
> I thought the main game would be enough for me.
> However,i'm already itching for more.



The L&D is a breeze once you have done GTA4 - there are extra misuc stations to listen to - death metal and suchlike


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 14, 2009)

not-bono-ever said:


> *The L&D is a breeze once you have done GTA4* - there are extra misuc stations to listen to - death metal and suchlike



That's put me off the idea a bit.
I want something that is value for money.
This add on is 1600MS points.
I know you said it was good but if it is short and relatively "easy" compared to main game it needs to be a bit cheaper.

I still have some side missions on the main game i can attempt and have just started using the Multiplayer online game.

I would like to play these add ons.
Do you think they are over priced ?


----------



## hendo (Nov 6, 2009)

Came across this  amazing video of time lapse photography in Liberty City. Made me want to go back and play the game.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 6, 2009)

hendo said:


> Came across this  amazing video of time lapse photography in Liberty City. Made me want to go back and play the game.



Awesome. Such an atmospheric environment. 

I may put it on tonight.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 6, 2009)

how time flies

now on the ballad of gay tony


----------



## TopCat (Apr 23, 2010)

Now this is on the PS3 I have to have it today!!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 23, 2010)

the ballard of GT is much more fun imo


----------



## TopCat (Apr 23, 2010)

Which one is the most suitable for teens?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 23, 2010)

I think the langauge is far worse from the off in TL&TD. 


but you blow more stuff up in TBoGT


neither are really suitible for teens hence the 18cert


----------



## southside (Apr 23, 2010)

I like the gang fights you have on TLAD it's a great game GTA4 and that addon is class.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 23, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> I think the langauge is far worse from the off in TL&TD.
> 
> 
> but you blow more stuff up in TBoGT
> ...



I will go with the balled of gay tony for the nippers then. I do remind them that you _can be_ a force for good if you wish! Handing out money to the homeless, giving free rides to prostitutes.


----------



## Voley (Apr 23, 2010)

Gay Tony's fucking ace. You get to blow up a cruise liner with a helicopter.


----------



## fogbat (Apr 23, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> the ballard of GT is much more fun imo



Presumably a special edition where you crash your car then have sex?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 23, 2010)

um no


----------



## TopCat (Apr 24, 2010)

The rendering is awesome....


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 27, 2010)

I'd be tempted, but... Just Cause 2.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 27, 2010)

id go for just cause 2 as its soo much fun and wait til the gt eps come down


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm 60+ hours into JC2, and 30-odd % complete! The game is just _massive_. And still fun.


----------



## al (Apr 27, 2010)

I got really bored really quickly with JC2, the general destruction is fun, sure, but once you've blown up all the stuff and disposed of bad guys in various amusing ways there's nothing left. I'm playing tLatD at the moment and the difference is phenomenal - characters and storylines are interesting and missions are varied and well placed. I traded JC2 in as soon as i finished it, had no interest it's world at all, LC is a town I could visit anytime and enjoy...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 27, 2010)

Each to their own, eh. I'm sure I'll get the new GTA, but not yet cos I'm busy, that's all.


----------



## starfish (Apr 27, 2010)

Drums fingers in anticipation of Liberty City Episodes arriving later this week. Dont know which to play first when i do get it though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 28, 2010)

I dipped into Lost and the damned but kept on getting killed / falling off my bike   so I went into the ballard of Gay Tony which which gripped me from the start


----------



## starfish (May 3, 2010)

Done a few levels of TL&D, good to Nico again. Havent dipped in to Gay Tony yet though


----------

